# I come home, and he has a huge knot on his snout..



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I would keep giving him the benadryl and ice his nose if he will let you. My dogs have gotten bites like that before too. As long as he can eat, drink, and breathe ok I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

oh, yeah. absolutely nothing wrong with his apetite or water so far!

i only gave him one 25 mg, but he is 65 lbs, so would it be okay to give him two?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

looks like some kind of bug bite to me too. Have you called the vet? Keep us updated, please.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

yes, i spoke with the vet and showed them this pic.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

This thread /Users/blondie122373/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/02/26/20110226-183333/dm-cere-061.jpg has a lot of info on Benadryl. I would call the vet for dosage since they told you to give it to him though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My bridge boy Taz got stung once by a wasp-had a big bump on his nose like Dexter has. Got bit by a spider as far as we know-one whole side of his face swelled up. 
Another time something else either bit him or stung him-took him to the Vet each time, he was given a shot and put on Benadryl. It's been so long ago, I don't remember what the shot was he was given-sorry. He returned to his normal self shortly after getting the shot and the bump and swelling went down in a day or two. 

Hope Dexter is feeling better and his bump goes away soon.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I ended up having to take him to the vet because his eyelid and underneath his eye began swelling. They still thought it was a bug bite so they gave him a steroid shot and told me to give him 50 mg of benadryl twice a day. By the time I got home the swelling on his eye was already almost gone. It is now completely gone and the swelling on his nose is way down. Hoping this solves the issue and it doesn't happen again. Of course, with a boy that keeps his nose to the ground 99% of the time, what can ya do? lol


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

This happened to Belle once as a youngster - she did not have the snout swelling as much as a fair amount of eye swelling. With a shot and Benadryl she was good as new within a few hours.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Glad he is getting better. Yes, with those noses put in all sorts of places, they are just asking for a bite or sting.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor guy! I'm glad he's getting better.


----------

